# Kompletter Neuanfang - Fragen über Fragen



## Dennis19 (6. Juni 2012)

*Kompletter Neuanfang - Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community!

Ich habe das letzte Mal 2005 WoW auf dem Server Krag'Jin gespielt. Allerdings wanderten immer mehr Kollegen zu anderen Spielen und kehrten WoW leider den Rücken. Mit der Zeit verging mir der Spielspaß, und so beschloss ich am 01.01.2006 mein Abo zu kündigen und den Account zu löschen.

Mittlerweile habe ich aber wieder Lust auf World of Warcraft, da sich in den letzten Jahren bestimmt sehr viel (zum Guten) verändert hat.

Jetzt kommen mir einige Fragen auf:

Ich habe mir die Battlechest (WoW + BC), Wotlk und Cataclysm bestellt. Muss ich jede CD (Classic, BC, Wotlk, Cata) einlegen und installieren, oder reicht es, wenn ich nur Cataclysm installiere?

Ist es möglich 3x Gamecards gleichzeitig einzugeben, um so sein Abo auf 180 Tage zu verlängern oder muss ich immer warten bis mein Abo ausläuft / Bis eine Warnung erscheint, das ich nur mehr XX Tage zu spielen habe?

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Liebe Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Scroll (6. Juni 2012)

Bzgl installieren reicht es cata einzulegen und nur jenes zu installieren und die aktuellen patches zu laden, addon keys musste aber alle einzeln eingeben.

Das mit den gamecards denke ich sollte schon gehen, wurde aber dies bezuglich im offiziellem forum mal nachfragen nicht das ich dir da was falsches erzahle da ich mit lastschrift zocke und ohne gamecard.

Ob sich alles zum guten gewand hat wurde ich so nicht alles behaupten, das pvp system hatte mir in classic am besten gefallen mit rangen, heute lauft alles nur noch uber arena wertungen. Raids sind nur noch durchrushen ebenso die inis, leider  passiert 1 wipe kannste dir sicher sein das entweder der tank oder heal haut ab. Mir machte das miteinander in den inis und raids immer spas aber seit wotlk ist es leider nur noch schnell, schnell, schnell 

Mfg


----------



## Sasori (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Neuanfang - Fragen über Fragen*

Du installierst Teil 1 und aktivirst die Codes von BK/ WoTLK/ Cataclysm auf battlenet.de 

Und dann lädst du einfach den Rest runter


----------



## Dennis19 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Neuanfang - Fragen über Fragen*



Scroll schrieb:


> Bzgl installieren reicht es cata einzulegen und  nur jenes zu installieren und die aktuellen patches zu laden, addon keys  musste aber alle einzeln eingeben.
> 
> Das mit den gamecards denke  ich sollte schon gehen, wurde aber dies bezuglich im offiziellem forum  mal nachfragen nicht das ich dir da was falsches erzahle da ich mit  lastschrift zocke und ohne gamecard.
> 
> ...


 
Danke, ich werde mich auf deinen Tip verlassen. Soweit ich mich noch recht erinnere (Classic Zeiten) konnte man mehrere Gamecards eingeben, und die Ablaufzeit hat sich um die Tage nach hinten verschoben. Ich habe mir auch überlegt, meine Kreditkarte als Zahlungsmittel anzugeben, aber seit der Hackerwelle in Diablo 3 bin ich da eher vorsichtig. Naja, zu den Classic Zeiten gab es ja am Anfang nicht mal die Kriegshymnenschlucht,... die wurde ja später mit einem Patch nachgereicht. Das Open PvP fand ich deshalb Klasse - weiters die Raids auf diverse Hauptstädte. Auch die Weltbosse haben mich begeistert (Überhaupt der große grüne Drache im Wald, aber als Undead Warlock war man mit einem Schlag tot (Lowlvl ) )

Naja, das mit schnell schnell schnell hört sich nicht sehr prickelnd an. Das gab es auch zur Classic Zeit (60 Mann/Frau Raids, wo man bis in die frühen Morgenstunden hinterm PC saß ) - Man wollte halt schnell den Boss legen und ins Bett. Aber sofern ich Deine Aussage richtig beurteilen kann, bezieht sich das auf die "Itemgier" - Einige Spieler wollen immer besser sein als die anderen, aber ab dem nächsten Addon ist die Ausrüstung sowieso wertlos. (Da ja bekanntlich neue und bessere Items hinzukommen).



Sasori schrieb:


> Du installierst Teil 1 und aktivirst die Codes von BK/ WoTLK/ Cataclysm auf battlenet.de
> 
> Und dann lädst du einfach den Rest runter


 
Danke für den Hinweis! Das wird mir eine Menge Arbeit ersparen! 

Liebe Grüße

Dennis

//EDIT//
Habt ihr eine Serverempfehlung für einen leidenschaftlichen Horde-Spieler?  Sofern ich das richtig gesehen habe (http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/status) ist mein alter Server mittlerweile zu einem Geisterserver geworden. :/


----------



## Scroll (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn du abgehartet bist kann ich dir blackrock empfehlen, gibt immer genug leute fur inis, rnd raids gehen auch ganz gut wennste mal 85/90 bist und die leute sind, mehr oder weniger alle nett (nicht alle, darum angehartet schadet nicht ). Low lvl gilden gibts auch wie sand am meer, sowohl horde als auch allianz.

Mfg


----------



## Metalic (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Neuanfang - Fragen über Fragen*

habe bis ende februar noch wow auf blackrock gespielt und dann meinen wow acc gekündigt nach sechs jahren!! das spiel ist meiner meinung nach einfach auf. blizzard versucht krampfhaft überall noch ein paar euro raus zu saugen. 
wenn du wow wirklich nur zu classic zeiten gespielt hast, kannst dir ja mal von jemandem diese rolle der auferstehung holen (wenn es die noch gibt), damit kannst dir das spiel nochmal wieder antun. mein rat: lass es.

du kannst das spiel einfach nicht mehr mit vanilla und bc vergleichen. wie schon gesagt geht alles nurnoch schnell, schnell. die leute werden immer unfreundlicher, gieriger nach items und gönnen die anderen nicht einmal den dreck unterm fingernagel. besonders auf großen servern wie blackrock!


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Neuanfang - Fragen über Fragen*

blackrock lebt noch? ;D das war mein server damals ^^ hab auch ca bis 2005/6 gezoggt ^^ aber ich muss auch sagen, das sich für meine begriffe nix verbessert hat. ich war damals so stolz auf mein kleines 3000gold vermögen, heute kannste warscheinlich noch 5 nullen dran hängen -.- also der wertverfall is echt böse. aber viel schlimmer is das skill system. einfach nur noch traurig. wie ne schiene in einer richtung (also was ich davon ma mitbekommen hatte). früher hatteste so deine 61 punkte  un dann sinse wohl wieder zurück auf wenns hoch kam 30? alles total zusammen geschrumpft, keine vielfalt mehr, alles bäh.

un falls hier noch einer untamed (horde gilde zu meiner zeit) kennt, grüße ^^


----------



## Sasori (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Neuanfang - Fragen über Fragen*

Wen du was ruhigeres suchst Nazjatar^^


----------

